# Logger Pants



## Sugar Rush (Apr 22, 2011)

I saw an old man the other day and he had on a pair of logger pants with suspenders. I asked him what kind they were, he smiled and told me they were PeeDee double front logger pants and they were from Oregon.

Has anybody heard of PeeDee double front logger jeans?
Where can I get them?

I couldn't find them online 
Thanks


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 22, 2011)

Try the F&L forums up under tree care


----------



## paccity (May 14, 2011)

yup, have a few pairs that don't fitt no more. lol. made about 10 miles down the road in peedee or. popl about 50. good jeans. the bad is there out of bizz. the old guy you saw must have had them a while. weird that they made it that far away. the company was pretty small. kind of a local thing.


----------



## Troy Reynolds (Dec 13, 2014)

Sugar Rush said:


> I saw an old man the other day and he had on a pair of logger pants with suspenders. I asked him what kind they were, he smiled and told me they were PeeDee double front logger pants and they were from Oregon.
> 
> Has anybody heard of PeeDee double front logger jeans?
> Where can I get them?
> ...


I just ordered two pairs last week the address is 11155 Kings valley Hwy Monmouth Oregon 97361 and there phone number is503-838-5955 they where very reasonably priced to


----------



## Troy Reynolds (Dec 13, 2014)

The


paccity said:


> yup, have a few pairs that don't fitt no more. lol. made about 10 miles down the road in peedee or. popl about 50. good jeans. the bad is there out of bizz. the old guy you saw must have had them a while. weird that they made it that far away. the company was pretty small. kind of a local thing.


They make them in Monmouth Oregon the phone number to order them is 503-838-5955 just ordered two pair of double knees last week for a fair price


----------



## paccity (Dec 13, 2014)

Troy Reynolds said:


> The
> 
> They make them in Monmouth Oregon the phone number to order them is 503-838-5955 just ordered two pair of double knees last week for a fair price


yup, old post. i have since acquired a couple pairs from her. i go down the road to rugged ware and have him get them.


----------



## Landmark (Jan 22, 2015)

was reading about these jeans and am interested in getting a pair. I left message on machine to the the number. How much are these jeans?


----------



## Landmark (Feb 25, 2015)

got a pair now. thanks for all the replys. not


----------



## bfrazier (Jul 31, 2018)

What cool news! I remeber wearing these, 30 years ago, maybe more. I will look them up too.


----------

